
Stock Market Newsletter with Intelligence - deanjohnr
http://www.stockjoe.com/
======
deanjohnr
Stock Joe uses an algorithm to determine support and resistance indicators,
along with other essentials, for your portfolio and then sends alerts to your
inbox each morning. Launched on PH today.

[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/stock-
joe](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/stock-joe)

